# Meklē produktu? >  HID lampu balasti!

## InfecT

Sveiki!
Ir doma sākt audzēt ziedus telpās. 
Ir iegādāta 250W HPS spuldze, taču īsti nesaprotu kas viņai ir vajadzīgs lai viņu palaistu. Droseles, kondensatori vai kaut kas tāds? Un ja dabūn 250W balastu tajā pēctam arī var likt iekšā 250W MH lampu? vai tai atkal ir vajadzīgs jauns balasts?
Būšu pateicīgs par jebkādu info, jo esmu jau izmeklējies līdz vemšanai tās detaļas.!
Paldies!  ::

----------


## Jon

Ja tā ir dzīvsudraba loka lampa, tai nekas vairāk par parastu droseli balastā nav vajadzīgs. Padomijas laikā siltumnīcās tās lampas (DRL) vien lietoja.

----------


## defs

Jā,būs jāsadraudzējas ar kādu pilsētas elektriķi,lai kādu droseli uzšķīņķo .

----------


## Jon

Jā. "Rīgas gaismā" tām lietām jābūt. Pirms gadiem trim savas garāžas dziļumos arī dažas manīju.

----------


## InfecT

Manējā ir High pressure sodium (Augsta spiediena nātrija) lampa.! Bet zinu ka viņai ir vajadzīgi vēl kautkādi kapacitatori un vēl kautkas.. Bet nezinu ar kādām jaudām V vai W vajadzīgi tie visi pričendāļi un kur viņus vispār dabūt!

----------


## Jon

Nātrija lampas (dzeltenās) "_kā reiz_" tiek lietotas ielu apgaismojumam. Diez vai to spektrs būs īstais priekš augiem.

----------


## InfecT

HPS lampām spektrs ir dzeltens viņu lieto ziedēšanas periodā, taču MH (metal halid) ir zilais spektrs. Man vajag HPS!  :: 
Ko lai iesāk ar tiem balastiem? :\

----------


## Raimonds1

Uz Brīvības ielas pie krustojuma ar Tallinas ielu, ja pareizi atceros ( pretēja pusē velo veikali, Milnolta kantoris un baznīca) uz stūra ir elektroprecu veikals, tur jābūt visam.

----------


## desa

Kāda sakritība. Es arī griu audzēt ziedus telpās.

Bet man ir vajadzīga 400w HPS lampas, ar visu balastu un visiem pārējiem štrumentiem ko tur vajaga. Kāds nezin kur to var dabūt, bez augstāk pieminētā Brīvības ielas veikaliņa?

----------


## next

Atgaadinaashu ka visaam gaazizlaades lampaam kaa balastu var izmantot atbilstoshas jaudas un sprieguma kveelspuldzes.
Pagaidaam, kameer nav pavisam aizliegtas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

matisa tirgu pirms gada pirku 400w hps lampu par 56ls laikam samaksaju kopa ari ar spuldzi.
Beefs

----------


## desa

Paldeis lietotājam Raimonds1, jo biju tajā veikalā,(Brīvības/Tallinas iela) ko viņš minēja augstāk, un varu droši apgalvot, ka tur tiešām ir viss ko vajag.

Arī zinošu cilvēku netrūkts. Uzzināju visu ko vajadzēja.

Paldies.

----------


## zhenja

Hi all,kur riga var nopirkt DRL spuldzi 250w(iznemot latgaliti  ::  ) Sadu

----------


## ddff

Audzeet ziedus telpaas.... laba nodarbe, arii sameeraa ienesiiga. Ja tikai nepakliist valodas...

ddff

----------


## Vinchi

Vari painteresēties par indukcijas spuldzēm www.lifebulb.lv

----------


## Jon

> Hi all,kur riga var nopirkt DRL spuldzi 250w(iznemot latgaliti  ) Sadu


 Vari dabūt, nelietotas (old new stock!). Cik gribi?

----------

